

Andrew Warner's latest interview with Seth Godin - covercash
http://mixergy.com/linchpin-lizard-seth-godin/

======
samwithans
Most of the people Andrew interviews will play ball--he pushes back on a short
answer, asking for more, and they oblige (thinking specifically of Noah
Everett... he wouldn't stop opening up!). Not so with Godin, he tells you what
he wants you to know and no more in an attempt to lead you to find or stumble
on the insights that will help you learn more about yourself and what you do
well.

------
runevault
Finished watching it, another vote for "well worth watching". Given me a lot
to think about personally.

~~~
brandonkm
Agreed. This is by far the most enriching interview I've seen on mixergy. And
theres been some excellent ones.

------
brandnewlow
The comments in this thread are one reason why it might not be so good for
folks to ask their readers to vote them up on HN...

~~~
bjoernw
It might be worth asking viewers to share with everyone what they learned or
what they disagree on (backed by a counter argument). We are a bunch that
likes to learn from other people's opinions and engage in interesting
discussions.

Whenever I introduce someone to HN I make sure to lay down the rules of the
land first and when I come across comments like the ones below I usually try
to engage them more rather than vote them down.

------
melvinram
Good stuff. I watched this live and Seth delivers some really good points. The
most profound and useful statement in the interview from Godin for me was "Do
the work."

I'll report back with a full review once I've read through the book.

------
thibaut_barrere
Enjoyed this interview a lot.

Minor point: I don't think 37signals (despite they are making very interesting
products) are kicking Microsoft's butt, far from it :)

------
tyrelb
Andrew's really taking off with Mixergy! On his page - right-hand side,
there's a listing of all the archived shows.

------
siculars
most of andrews interviews are interesting. this one is the best i've seen.
seth is inspirational and really puts into words what is happening in the
labor market we are all living in now. must see.

------
gcheong
I think the ideas he was talking about were better conveyed by Daniel Pink's
"A Whole New Mind".

------
b2bspecialist
Worth the time to watch this from beginning to end...and then do something
about it.

------
covercash
I'd say this is one of Andrew's best interviews yet. Definitely worth checking
out.

------
esornoso
Good Job Andrew!

